# Suggestion for member benefit



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It'd be a welcome member benefit if we were able to send a PM to any user, even users whose mailboxes are at their individual limit. It's so annoying to get a PM from someone and be unable to reply to them because they don't notice their mailbox is already full.

Maybe member PM's could always just go to the mailbox, but they'd still count against the max allowed number to be kept so the non-member will still have to clear out enough to get below their limit to receive PM's from just anyone.


----------

